# Where can I buy the powertec lat tower add on from??



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I bought a powertec power rack 2 or 3 years ago (the model is the all grey one) with the intention of buying the lat tower (PTLTO I think) option at a later date. I can't seem to find anywhere in the ul that sell it on it's own, you can only seem to buy it as a package with the rack!

I four this one but I don't know whether it's the right one as it's pictured attatched to a half rack:

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages_and_racks/powertec_lat_tower_option_/12148_p.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_campaign=Froogle


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

ring the company up mate and give them the make and product number of your rack and ask if its compatible only thing i can suggest. Doubt anyone will no on here mate without telling us what type it is.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for.

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_rack_attachments/powertec_lat_tower_option_/12148_p.html


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

thats the same link he put up mars mate, he's just not sure if its compatable with his rack


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Is this what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_rack_attachments/powertec_lat_tower_option_/12148_p.html


Yeah I'm not sure if it's compatile with my rack! I'm surethe code for my rack was just PTPR. It says this attatchment is compatible with WBPR10 which is the 2010 powerrack version, but maybe it only says it's compatible with that rack because that's the only version of the rack the sell? In gonna ring em


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

https://www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk/products-Powertec-Workbench-Power-Rack-Light-Commercial_PTPPR.htm have it listed at the bottom of the page


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> https://www.ukfitnesssupplies.co.uk/products-Powertec-Workbench-Power-Rack-Light-Commercial_PTPPR.htm have it listed at the bottom of the page


Yeah you can only add it to your basket if you are buying the rack aswell! They don't seem to sell or on it's own.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Phil D said:


> Yeah you can only add it to your basket if you are buying the rack aswell! They don't seem to sell or on it's own.


 Try contacting the store,they will prob sell separately


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I rang them up and apparently the lat tower beig advertised now only fits the 2010 version of the rack. Ukfitness supplies said they will check to see if they can order the old version lat tower in for me


----------

